# adironcack chairs from wine barrels



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

finaly finished. took two days. i allways heard adironadack chairs were a bit dificult but try making them with lumber ( wine barrels ) that are not flat ( dimentional ). every bevel had to be done individually.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, now those are just freaking cool. Very nice job indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Beautiful work! Thats some original thinking and great recycling. I thought I was doing good recycling my old 6x6 deck posts into Adirondack chairs.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thanx very much. now i have two more sets to make. gonna be a busy week.


----------



## california (Jul 9, 2011)

wow those are freakin nice


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*those are nice jack!*

question: Can you enjoy beer in a chair made from wine barrels?
Or does the chair "wince" in protest when you take a swallow? 
Do they still smell like wine? They look comfortable...yes? :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They do look comfortable. Nicely done. Not a wine barrel, and not an Adirondack chair...something in-between.












 







.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> question: Can you enjoy beer in a chair made from wine barrels?
> Or does the chair "wince" in protest when you take a swallow?
> Do they still smell like wine? They look comfortable...yes? :blink: bill


i think if one is a beer drinker, you could still enjoy a good beer sitting in the chair. i dont think the chair will mind, lol.
the chairs dont smell like wine any more being in the open, but funny you ask cuz the coffee table i made does even after sealing. and yes they are really confortable, the slope of the staves fits well. im making another set that is a rocker.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> They do look comfortable. Nicely done. Not a wine barrel, and not an Adirondack chair...something in-between.
> 
> 
> 
> you could be right. i think ill just stay with patio furniture, easier to spell and say.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check this out*

The Barcelona chairs have legs that are reverse curves...maybe barrel staves? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barcelona_chair


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> The Barcelona chairs have legs that are reverse curves...maybe barrel staves? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barcelona_chair


those are metal, but i like the design. might be able to do something with barrel staves to work with that.


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

:thumbsup: Love these!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

What a great idea and very well executed. Nice job!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

That is some awesome stuff. Well done.

Robert


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice job and very clever idea... kudo's to you..


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice work and very clever idea... kudo's to U...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thanx again. just delivered them and have 2 more sets sold, so guess i better get busy.


----------

